# My new horse!



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

WOW! What a beautiful young lady! 
Congrats on the new addition to your horsey family!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG I LOVE THE COLOR!!! YOU GOT U A HORSE THAT I WANT LOL~~!!! sorry for the freak out!! drools!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> WOW! What a beautiful young lady!
> Congrats on the new addition to your horsey family!


Thanks!
I just want her home now though.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

buckaroo2010 said:


> OMG I LOVE THE COLOR!!! YOU GOT U A HORSE THAT I WANT LOL~~!!! sorry for the freak out!! drools!!!!


Thanks!
She's a bit lighter now that her winter coat has shedded out, but I do love her colouring. 
Plus she's a big sweet heart.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's very cute. I love the color!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Shes lovely, I bet she is more like the color on her face after shedding out. Be sure to post photos when you get your new baby home.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Very nice, I like her


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i bet she is soo pretty and sweet


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww congrats...I'm soo jealous, LOL!  She's so cute!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW! Very pretty! I'm so jealous!!!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she's soooo beautiful!! Congratulations!! I love her!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Shes lovely, I bet she is more like the color on her face after shedding out. Be sure to post photos when you get your new baby home.


She is, the lighter shade of grey, but you can still see her blaze clearly.

I'll be sure to post lots of pics!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Aww congrats...I'm soo jealous, LOL!  She's so cute!


Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Oh my goodness, she's soooo beautiful!! Congratulations!! I love her!!


Thank you!
It really sucks right now that I can't just go out to the pasture and see her!
One more week.....*sigh* lol


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

She is so beautiful 8) I like her legs


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

She's so gorgeous congratulations. I'm really jealous I can't wait till I'm that close to bringing home a horse.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow!!!!! :shock:   She's SOOOOOO pretty!! Yep, she's definetly Arab! Love her!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Dapy said:


> She is so beautiful 8) I like her legs


Thanks!
She is a good solid mare.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

TrialRider said:


> She's so gorgeous congratulations. I'm really jealous I can't wait till I'm that close to bringing home a horse.


Thanks!
It is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Bucky's Buddy said:


> Wow!!!!! :shock:   She's SOOOOOO pretty!! Yep, she's definetly Arab! Love her!!


Yup, she is!
She`s got a ton of movement and flare.


----------

